# Ad for Right Price tiles on the radio



## ney001 (17 Oct 2006)

Have just heard another feckin ad for Right Price tiles on the radio - the one were 'Daft Dave' has a monkey or some such rubbish - who comes up with these?


----------



## Bamhan (17 Oct 2006)

It works though doesn't it...........


----------



## NorfBank (17 Oct 2006)

I don't think Daft Dave is ever going to get fired somehow.


----------



## ney001 (17 Oct 2006)

It's the ad execs who should be bloody fired - heard a new one about 10 minutes ago where he's on about wellys - give me strength


----------



## NorfBank (17 Oct 2006)

To be honest, I don't mind them plus they obviously work and I'm semi looking forward to this one about  Daft Dave and his wellies. At least the ads change every now and again..if I hear that effer from PTSB and his banking charges once more I'll....probably do nothing. Then again I moved to PTSB.


----------



## NorfBank (17 Oct 2006)

By the by, what's the plural of welly?


----------



## ney001 (17 Oct 2006)

wellington boots?


----------



## jasconius (17 Oct 2006)

And the password is 'Cheers'


----------



## ClubMan (17 Oct 2006)

jasconius said:


> And the password is 'Cheers'


I'm very fond of that one - your man sounds so happy it always makes me smile. Which is no mean feat! 

People talk about the ads that annoy them. No such thing as bad publicity. Advertising works.


----------



## liteweight (17 Oct 2006)

NorfBank said:


> By the by, what's the plural of welly?



Wellies!


----------



## Guest127 (17 Oct 2006)

daft dave and that mad ejeet from hardly normal. effective though.


----------



## gearoidmm (18 Oct 2006)

There's an ad for a headache remedy that's doing the rounds in the US that may be the msot annoying ad ever.  They just repeat 'Head-on, apply directly to the forehead' over and over again both on radio and TV but it is particularly effective because it is so irritating.

Article about advertising in general

www.slate.com/id/2149594/

Article about the ad

www.slate.com/id/2146382/?nav/navoa/


----------



## ney001 (18 Oct 2006)

That headache stuff really does work though!  - can't stand Harvey Norman ads  - very few radio ads i like - although I do like the Dublin pub ads with Dara O'Briain.  
One ad on telly that used to freak me out is the ad for some sort of toilet roll and the kids are all pretending to be adults in the factory - gives me the shivers, thank god it's finished!


----------



## r2d2 (18 Oct 2006)

I'm struggling to get two things out of my brain at the moment....One is that whistling song used in the new Bud ad and the other is Daft Dave talking about reductions in Turkish Travertine....!!


----------



## ney001 (18 Oct 2006)

what the hell is turkish travertine anyway??


----------



## r2d2 (18 Oct 2006)

ney001 said:


> what the hell is turkish travertine anyway??


 
Wait for it.....ClubMan will come back with 'Google' ?


----------



## ney001 (18 Oct 2006)

Hurry up Clubman - suspense is killing me


----------



## roxy (18 Oct 2006)

While we're on the hated ads subjects, GE Money ones drive me mad. How annoying is that one with the farmer type voice - 'so give them a call or get on the oul website'. I hate, hate, hate their ads. 

Even 'oul' Harvey doesn't get on my wick as much as GE Money. 

Oh, and how bad is the voice-acting (is that what it's called  ) in the Autoglass ad, fake posh-that's all I can say about him!


----------



## NorfBank (18 Oct 2006)

Thanks R2DT...just caught myself whistling and now it won't go away. Cheers for that.


----------



## gearoidmm (18 Oct 2006)

roxy said:


> While we're on the hated ads subjects, GE Money ones drive me mad. How annoying is that one with the farmer type voice - 'so give them a call or get on the oul website'. I hate, hate, hate their ads.
> 
> Even 'oul' Harvey doesn't get on my wick as much as GE Money.
> 
> Oh, and how bad is the voice-acting (is that what it's called  ) in the Autoglass ad, fake posh-that's all I can say about him!



God yes.  The fake bonhomie of the new round of ads by the financial institutions - 'yerra this is a great old pension plan isn't it, and sure there's a few terms and conditions, but no mean ones'.

Somebody shoot them please.


----------

